# Breaking News: Chernobyl Zone closed today



## UrbanX (Jun 22, 2011)

I've heard from a few good sources, including a couple of mods on here that:
The exclusion zone will be shut with immediate effect to all visitors until at least October. 
All tours will be refunded

News Link: http://newsforall.org/archives/4077

It's just breaking, but expect it to be Ukrainian Ministry of Emergency website tomorrow: http://www.mns.gov.ua/

I'm speechless.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 22, 2011)

what's the reason behind it? are they doing safety checks on the buildings structure or is it work on the reactor?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 22, 2011)

In my opinion it could be three things:
1) Something to do with new sarcophagus / maybe part of old sarcophagus has become damaged and they're being uber cautious etc.
2) Building collapse
3) Visitor falling to death / serious injury. 

I'm hoping there will be an official reason soon!


----------



## audi-adam (Jun 22, 2011)

understandable on either count i suppose , shame really as it a urbex paradise of sorts


----------



## krela (Jun 22, 2011)

I was under the impression this had been brewing for a while... can't put a finger on why though.


----------



## Curious Dragon (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh no!!! Thats ironic after our discussion earlier.

Where does that leave you and your visit? Has it been forced to a stop now then? Absolutely gutted for you if that is the case. More importantly... has there been any advice to tourists already out there if there is a higher risk than before?

I hope it isn't due to deterioration of the reactor site, safety is paramount.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 22, 2011)

Curious Dragon said:


> Oh no!!! Thats ironic after our discussion earlier.
> 
> Where does that leave you and your visit? Has it been forced to a stop now then? Absolutely gutted for you if that is the case. More importantly... has there been any advice to tourists already out there if there is a higher risk than before?
> 
> I hope it isn't due to deterioration of the reactor site, safety is paramount.



I'm now back in the rainy UK. I think today had normal visitors from 11:00 - 15:00, and it closed after they left. I don't believe any 'tourists' were staying there today / tonight. 

I'm hoping to hear more tomorrow. Hopefully I can get some insider info from my guide, I will share anything I get. I too really hope nothing is up with #4.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jun 22, 2011)

Like you said, I hope this is not some kind of leak in the sarcophagus


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 23, 2011)

Sounds like your trip was timed just right.

Lets hope all is ok there.


----------



## kathyms (Jun 23, 2011)

*closed*

yes it reads big checks are being done, we await for your next instalment with bated breath.


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jun 23, 2011)

Lets hope there just doing "essential" maintenance repairs....


----------



## sYnc_below (Jun 23, 2011)

krela said:


> I was under the impression this had been brewing for a while... can't put a finger on why though.



Something to do with the New Safe Confinement being 8 years overdue by any chance?


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 23, 2011)

This came out today, but I'd hardly call it an update. 



> Today , 23 June, the Ministry of Emergency Situations said that the suspension of study visits to the Chernobyl zone is related to protested the prosecutor’s office .
> 
> This is due to the fact that the Prosecutor General’s Office filed a protest to the Order of the MOE, which was approved by order of visiting the Exclusion Zone . This procedure defines the rules for visiting the Chernobyl zone , routes, driving on visitors , who were traveling with an introductory purpose , time zone , appearance , etc. ” , – reported in the MOE. In the MOE considered its rightful order .
> Once registered with the Ministry of Justice, he (the order – Ed. ) agreed to a number of interested bodies . Namely, the SBU, the Health Ministry, the State Inspectorate for Nuclear Regulation , Ministry of Foreign Affairs ” , – the rescue agency.
> ...



I'll keep y'all posted, I have opened correspondance with my guide who is still in Chernobyl...


----------

